# 50% Mileage Bonus from US Airways for Transfers from Hotel Programs



## Mr. Vker (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey everyone: I know some of us utilized this last Spring with great success. I will be ordering a 120k mile travel package to get the 60k mile bonus this week.

Looks like its good for the month of April 2013. 

Here is the link for all details.....enjoy!

http://www.usairways.com/en-US/dividendmiles/promotions/points_to_miles.html


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 1, 2013)

So when does US Air cease to exist and what happens after that? I'd love somehow to get back with AA but not sure how this will play out. At some point US Air goes away so what happens then?


----------



## indyhorizons (Apr 1, 2013)

Where was when I needed it a week ago?.Darnit!
.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 1, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So when does US Air cease to exist and what happens after that? I'd love somehow to get back with AA but not sure how this will play out. At some point US Air goes away so what happens then?



US Airways will own AA. AA will be the brand. Your miles will not disappear. My biggest concern is merger completion. Will be just lose US and not have AA???  In any event, those on Flyertalk in the US and AA forums are confident that is more than a year away. In addition, all tickets will be honored.

You really are not risking anything transferring now. We need to wonder about later options.

(And I MISS AA being in MR. I used them to get to Europe and Asia. US has gotten me all over the world as well via * Alliance.)


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 1, 2013)

Extremely tempting, since these will likely become AA miles after the merger is over.  We get awesome use out of AA miles.  I could transfer 60k Starpoints and get 112.5k miles.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 1, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Extremely tempting, since these will likely become AA miles after the merger is over.  We get awesome use out of AA miles.  I could transfer 60k Starpoints and get 112.5k miles.



Check the link. For some reason, SPG is excluded form the 50% bonus this year!


----------



## Nickfromct (Apr 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Hey everyone: I know some of us utilized this last Spring with great success. I will be ordering a 120k mile travel package to get the 60k mile bonus this week.
> 
> Looks like its good for the month of April 2013.
> 
> ...



I've been waiting for this. Thought it might have gone the way of the Grand Slam. A great start to April!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Check the link. For some reason, SPG is excluded form the 50% bonus this year!


Thanks!  I missed that.


----------



## spottie (Apr 1, 2013)

Does anyone know if we redeem for a travel pacakge (7 nights & airmiles), will it qualify for the promotion?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 1, 2013)

spottie said:


> Does anyone know if we redeem for a travel pacakge (7 nights & airmiles), will it qualify for the promotion?



Here is my "safe" answer to your question. The link to Marriott on the US Airways page I shared does not take you to the TPs. I realize that. But, that's because Marriott has the TP's in a sep. place. Folks have asked about that every year. However, its never been a problem. Its still a Hotel transfer and the bonus received.

It has always included TP's in the past. (This will be my 4th year utilizing this bonus.) As I am ordering one anyway, now seems the best time! 

I have always ordered the Cat 1-5 Travel Package that gives 120k miles. The 120K US miles post in a few days. The 60k bonus about two weeks after the promo. ends. 

YMMV, there could always be a glitch. BUT, no one has reported difficulty in previous years.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 1, 2013)

I've got a pile of FF miles with UA and it seems that they don't put on 'specials' like this but are also members of Star Alliance with US Air, Air Canada, Swissair, Lufthansa, etc.  I can't transfer them out of UA to get this deal and don't want to build a balance of FF miles with two airlines.  

Brian


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Apr 1, 2013)

pwrshift said:


> I've got a pile of FF miles with UA and it seems that they don't put on 'specials' like this but are also members of Star Alliance with US Air, Air Canada, Swissair, Lufthansa, etc.  I can't transfer them out of UA to get this deal and don't want to build a balance of FF miles with two airlines.
> 
> Brian



Hey Brian,
                UA did have a bonus in November 2012 as I took advantage of it when I converted points for a 5 day travel package with the 120k miles and received an extra 15k miles. Hopefully they do it again because I'll be looking for another travel package later in the year.


----------



## NJDave (Apr 4, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Hey everyone: I know some of us utilized this last Spring with great success. I will be ordering a 120k mile travel package to get the 60k mile bonus this week.
> 
> Looks like its good for the month of April 2013.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the tip.  I need to order a 120K package within the next couple of months.  I usually fly United but the 50% bonus may be too good to pass up this month. Maybe I'll just wait to combine the USair miles with my American miles after the merger.


----------



## kds4 (Apr 6, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Hey everyone: I know some of us utilized this last Spring with great success. I will be ordering a 120k mile travel package to get the 60k mile bonus this week.
> 
> Looks like its good for the month of April 2013.
> 
> ...



Thanks much for this. I may take the plunge this year. Question. I'm looking at the Cat. 6 package for 300k points. I have always been interested in going to Newport Coast Villas, and never been able to find an exchange to get in there. Marriott has it as a Cat. 6 property. Assuming I could find dates, what kind of room would I likely get with this. Do they have different sizes/types of rooms like MGV or other resorts, or is every unit a 2BR (which means a big score over a standard 'hotel' room).


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 7, 2013)

kds4 said:


> Thanks much for this. I may take the plunge this year. Question. I'm looking at the Cat. 6 package for 300k points. I have always been interested in going to Newport Coast Villas, and never been able to find an exchange to get in there. Marriott has it as a Cat. 6 property. Assuming I could find dates, what kind of room would I likely get with this. Do they have different sizes/types of rooms like MGV or other resorts, or is every unit a 2BR (which means a big score over a standard 'hotel' room).



The base room for points gets you a lock-off guest room. You have to pay a premium (either in points or dollars) for a one bedroom or larger. Some resorts only have larger, so you are forced to pay the premium. 

If you find availability, the rate rules will spell it out. Good luck!


----------



## icydog (Apr 7, 2013)

kds4 said:


> Thanks much for this. I may take the plunge this year. Question. I'm looking at the Cat. 6 package for 300k points. I have always been interested in going to Newport Coast Villas, and never been able to find an exchange to get in there. Marriott has it as a Cat. 6 property. Assuming I could find dates, what kind of room would I likely get with this. Do they have different sizes/types of rooms like MGV or other resorts, or is every unit a 2BR (which means a big score over a standard 'hotel' room).


Marriott Newport Coast only has two bedroom units.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 8, 2013)

kds4 said:


> I have always been interested in going to Newport Coast Villas, and never been able to find an exchange to get in there.


If you can travel off season, it's a very easy exchange.  I exchanged two dog weeks for back to back February weeks, and had a great trip there.  There were plenty of other off-season weeks available when I booked those.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 8, 2013)

kds4 said:


> Thanks much for this. I may take the plunge this year. Question. I'm looking at the Cat. 6 package for 300k points. I have always been interested in going to Newport Coast Villas, and never been able to find an exchange to get in there. Marriott has it as a Cat. 6 property. Assuming I could find dates, what kind of room would I likely get with this. Do they have different sizes/types of rooms like MGV or other resorts, or is every unit a 2BR (which means a big score over a standard 'hotel' room).



Instill cannot locate 5 night travel packages for MVCI owners.  Have they been discontinued?


----------



## Nickfromct (Apr 8, 2013)

radmoo said:


> Instill cannot locate 5 night travel packages for MVCI owners.  Have they been discontinued?



You need to call MVCI to order and book.


----------



## hangloose (Apr 8, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Hey Brian,
> UA did have a bonus in November 2012 as I took advantage of it when I converted points for a 5 day travel package with the 120k miles and received an extra 15k miles. Hopefully they do it again because I'll be looking for another travel package later in the year.


Anyone have experience using United vs USAirways for FF miles?  I'll check other airline forums also (flyertalk, etc)

I used to find AA very good, prior to Marriott removing them from their packages.

Recently, I've have good success with FF availability on lower mile flights via United.  Wish I had taken advantage of the 15k additional pts promo late last year on United, but missed it.  Am intrigued by this 50% promo via USAirways....but when searching their site, most of the FF tickets I see cost a lot more miles vs United.


----------



## tiel (Apr 8, 2013)

pedersenkl said:


> Anyone have experience using United vs USAirways for FF miles?  I'll check other airline forums also (flyertalk, etc)
> 
> I used to find AA very good, prior to Marriott removing them from their packages.
> 
> Recently, I've have good success with FF availability on lower mile flights via United.  Wish I had taken advantage of the 15k additional pts promo late last year on United, but missed it.  Am intrigued by this 50% promo via USAirways....but when searching their site, most of the FF tickets I see cost a lot more miles vs United.



We have used our US FF miles on United twice in the last couple of years, for the very reason you cited:  fewer miles.  You can't do it online, but we have good success with calling.  You just have to be patient while the rep checks availability.  I find it frustrating, not being able to see my choices or check various options, but have been pleased with the results.  And since the US miles may be rolled into AA miles some day, it makes the offer irresistible for us.


----------



## Aviator621 (Apr 8, 2013)

The search tool for award travel on the United website is very good and covers Star Alliance, so you can see the US Air flights. By starting there, you can at least get a sense of availability, and then if you want to use points with US Air, you can call them directly. (As an FYI, using the US Air site for award travel will not show Star Alliance connections that the United site will--i.e. we could see Lufthansa connection options for US Air on the United site that were not offered on US Air's own search tool.)


----------



## NJDave (Apr 8, 2013)

pedersenkl said:


> I used to find AA very good, prior to Marriott removing them from their packages.




If you prefer American miles, I would recommend converting to US Air if you don't need to use the mile right away.  If the merger goes through with American, US Air miles would be combined with and become "American miles".  I usually fly United and think I will convert to US Air for the 50% bonus.  If the merger doesn't go through, I'll use the US Air miles on United.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 8, 2013)

Just as data points.

We have used US miles successfully to:
Rome (US)
Thailand twice (ANA business class)
Cabo (US first class twice)
Paris (Lufthansa Business)

various Caribbean locations. 

Star Alliance has been very flexible-as long as you are. We have flown out of: BWI, IAD, EWR, and JFK. Well worth the drives!


----------



## hangloose (Apr 8, 2013)

Aviator621 said:


> The search tool for award travel on the United website is very good and covers Star Alliance, so you can see the US Air flights. By starting there, you can at least get a sense of availability, and then if you want to use points with US Air, you can call them directly. (As an FYI, using the US Air site for award travel will not show Star Alliance connections that the United site will--i.e. we could see Lufthansa connection options for US Air on the United site that were not offered on US Air's own search tool.)


Thanks for the inputs.  I was thinking the same as many of the earlier posters who replied.

Take advantage of the US Airways promo to add 50% (great deal!) via MR Package, then attempt to leverage their partnering "Star Alliance" airlines such as United, which have better availability and take fewer FF miles.   Just disappointing you have to do that via phone with US Airways rep, vs directly via their website.   Worth the hassle though in the end.

Notes:
1)  US Air will eventually leave the "Star Alliance" with the AA/USAir merger, given they will use AA's  Oneworld instead.  Date is TBD.

2) Most news articles indicate the AA/USAir merger may take 18-24 months.  So, it could be a while before these US Air miles could be used on AA.   Not sure on expiration date on them, if someone doesn't fly often via US Air?


----------



## Steve A (Apr 10, 2013)

We took advantage of this promotion last year. I'm using the airline miles on USAir to go this May/June United to Edinburgh and then on to London and then back to Chicago


----------



## Sunbum (Apr 10, 2013)

i have not paid any attention to this in the past. i have no plans to do a travel package in the near future. Can i just convert to US miles and sit on them for future use? it may be a few years out.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 10, 2013)

Sunbum said:


> i have not paid any attention to this in the past. i have no plans to do a travel package in the near future. Can i just convert to US miles and sit on them for future use? it may be a few years out.



Well, its a terrible ratio to go direct from MR points to US Miles. US miles will expire in 18 months (I believe) without any account activity. But you can do this.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 10, 2013)

Just ordered my Travel Package. 235k MR points for a 5 night Cat 1-5 hotel stay and 120K US miles plus the 60K bonus. Terms say the 120k miles post in 48 hours. Bonus miles in 6-8 weeks.

NOW I am down to 680 (YES 680) MR points. BUT, will be up to over 400k US Miles!  I will hit the Marriott Megabonus so I will be over 50k points in the next 10 days. Whew.


----------



## janej (Apr 10, 2013)

How long is the travel certificate valid for?    I also don't have plans to use these certificates until next summer, but I'd like to take advantage of the bonus miles too.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2013)

janej said:


> How long is the travel certificate valid for?    I also don't have plans to use these certificates until next summer, but I'd like to take advantage of the bonus miles too.



They are valid for one year from when they are issued. Though you should be successful in getting a Marriott Rewards rep to extend it another year. Take note that it is extended for one year from the date you request and are given the extension, not one year from when it was set to initially expire. So wait as long as you can to request the extension.

You can also upgrade the certificate (from say a cat 6 to a cat 7) by using more points. It will extend the certificate for another year (from the date of the upgrade) since they have to essentially reissue the certificate when they upgrade it.


----------



## janej (Apr 10, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> They are valid for one year from when they are issued. Though you should be successful in getting a Marriott Rewards rep to extend it another year. Take note that it is extended for one year from the date you request and are given the extension, not one year from when it was set to initially expire. So wait as long as you can to request the extension.
> 
> You can also upgrade the certificate (from say a cat 6 to a cat 7) by using more points. It will extend the certificate for another year (from the date of the upgrade) since they have to essentially reissue the certificate when they upgrade it.



Thanks a lot for the information.   How does upgrade work?   Do I just pay for the difference in points?   If I go with 5 nights cat 1-5 now, I can upgrade to 7 nights or cat 6 and up?

Jane


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 10, 2013)

janej said:


> Thanks a lot for the information.   How does upgrade work?   Do I just pay for the difference in points?   If I go with 5 nights cat 1-5 now, I can upgrade to 7 nights or cat 6 and up?
> 
> Jane



I don't know about upgrading from a five night to a seven night. Since the five nights are redeemed through MVCI and the seven nights done through Marriott Rewards. I have only upgraded in category. We have a cat 5 booked right now and plan to upgrade to a 6 before it expires. The difference in points will be deducted from your account.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 10, 2013)

janej said:


> Thanks a lot for the information.   How does upgrade work?   Do I just pay for the difference in points?   If I go with 5 nights cat 1-5 now, I can upgrade to 7 nights or cat 6 and up?
> 
> Jane



There is no advantage to "upgrading" from a 5 night to a 7 night. Just make a 5 night reservation for your existing certificate and a 2 night award stay for a total of 7. The points will equal the same.

Upgrading in hotel category is different. As Dioxide said, you will need to pay the point difference, but you can move up in category.


----------



## rpgriego (Apr 10, 2013)

*Five Night Travel Package DOES HAVE A PREMIUM*

It seems their might be some misinformation being given about the Five Night Travel Package. My research indicates it comes at a varying premium the higher the category. For some, it may be reasonable for the airline miles. But, a premium is a premium.

Example...
Category 8
120,000 miles

COST: 300,000 MRPs (20,000 MRP premium)

Now if you don't need miles Marriott.com is offering five nights for the price of four. My example, JW Marriott Essex House (category 8) 160,000 points.

Here is another example, 

Category 7
120,000 miles

COST: 270,000 MRPs (10,000 MRP premium)

SpringHill Suites NYC (category 7) 140,000 MRPs. This reservation also reflects five nights for the price of four.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 11, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> US miles will expire in 18 months (I believe) without any account activity.


It's easy to have activity.  Something as simple as a $1 purchase on iTunes through the US Airways shopping portal will count as activity.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 11, 2013)

Quick Datapoint. Initial 120k miles from the TP posted today. About 18 hours after ordering.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 11, 2013)

I am going to do this, just need hubby to sign off as Marriott Rewards acct is in his name and I want U S air miles deposited to my acct.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 11, 2013)

radmoo said:


> I am going to do this, just need hubby to sign off as Marriott Rewards acct is in his name and I want U S air miles deposited to my acct.



IF Marriott won't deposit the FF miles into your account, the easy work around is to transfer is Marriott points to your account then order the Travel Package. The spouse transfer of Marriott points requires a fax, but is free. 

I am glad to see folks taking advantage of this. I really enjoy using FF miles. Especially with my timeshare week. Its like a free vacation.  (Not quite)


----------



## Shirtman (Apr 14, 2013)

Can you tell me how to go about transfering the points from Marriott to USAir?

Thanks


----------



## Nickfromct (Apr 15, 2013)

Shirtman said:


> Can you tell me how to go about transfering the points from Marriott to USAir?
> 
> Thanks




-If you are doing the 5 night travel package, you need to call MVCI. 

-If you are doing a 7 night travel package: 

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morepack.mi

- If you are just doing points: 

https://www.marriott.com/rewards/usepoints/morerew.mi


----------



## CLIFFTOPS (Apr 15, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> It's easy to have activity.  Something as simple as a $1 purchase on iTunes through the US Airways shopping portal will count as activity.



I am somewhat confused.
when i go through the Marriott web site it says I will get 50,000 dividend miles for 125000 reward points.
Will I actually get 75000 miles? 50% bonus.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 15, 2013)

CLIFFTOPS said:


> I am somewhat confused.
> when i go through the Marriott web site it says I will get 50,000 dividend miles for 125000 reward points.
> Will I actually get 75000 miles? 50% bonus.



Initially, you will get 50k miles. (In about 2 days) 6 weeks later you will get 25k more miles. 75k total. Read the link at the beginning of the thread. This is a US Airways promo-not Marriott.


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 15, 2013)

*Must MR# used at check in match travel package MR #?*

Just called MVCI to get the travel package and US Airways miles. We funnel most MR points to my husband to keep him platinum, but since I do all the booking, for this I used my US Airways #, so then the travel package had to use my MR number. They said usually (probably) the hotels would allow my husband's number to be used at check in, as we use these at hotels we'd not usually pay $$$$ for, and Platinum MR has given us some great extras. We'd hate to miss out on upgrades and breakfast buffets because my account was used.

Since we are transferring points from his account to mine, I have not yet faxed back the form.  Should I be safe, and cancel the points transfer, using my husband's account #s instead, or can I assume it will work to just add his MR# at check in, or preferably, book the hotel with my husband's MR#, and just attach the hotel part of the travel package later? Any experience with this scenario?

Thanks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't think you can put your husbands MR number on the reservation made under your name on marriott.com. You would be best to transfer the points to his account and then him redeem the package. Thus the miles will go to his US Air account and the hotel cert will be in his MR account. No other way around that if you want the platinum benefits awarded under his platinum membership.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm not sure what we'll do with the certificates, so. . .

Which is better--getting a higher Cat. certificate and later changing it to lesser OR getting a lesser Cat. certificate and later changing it to a higher?

I'm working on getting a couple 5 night certificates.   I think a Cat. 5 and a Cat. 6 will do.   But later we may change plans.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 25, 2013)

One other thing to consider is Marriott is going to adjust its categories in mid May. Majority of the hotels will be adjusted upwards thus cost more points. It's better to think through now about the hotels you would like to stay if possible. Otherwise, it might cost you more points when switching later.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 25, 2013)

BTW, anyone has a link to the 5-night award package points chart? I can't find it on marriott's website.


----------



## jtp1947 (Apr 25, 2013)

LisaH said:


> BTW, anyone has a link to the 5-night award package points chart? I can't find it on marriott's website.



http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=189682&highlight=travel+package
Post # 4
The Marriott site does not have the chart.  You have to call Marriott to get the info and book. It is only available to MVCI owners.


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 25, 2013)

Quilter said:


> I'm not sure what we'll do with the certificates, so. . .
> 
> Which is better--getting a higher Cat. certificate and later changing it to lesser OR getting a lesser Cat. certificate and later changing it to a higher?
> 
> I'm working on getting a couple 5 night certificates.   I think a Cat. 5 and a Cat. 6 will do.   But later we may change plans.



When I spoke to member Services yesterday, they said you can never go down to a lesser category and get points back; you can only go up.
The rep suggested I start at the lowest range and if I need to upgrade, call back and request the upgrade.
She also mentioned that there were many new employees who might not know of the ability to upgrade, so she noted my account in case I need to upgrade.
JP


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 25, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> When I spoke to member Services yesterday, they said you can never go down to a lesser category and get points back; you can only go up.
> The rep suggested I start at the lowest range and if I need to upgrade, call back and request the upgrade.
> She also mentioned that there were many new employees who might not know of the ability to upgrade, so she noted my account in case I need to upgrade.
> JP



That is my understanding, you can always upgrade, but if you want a lower category property, you have to use the higher category certificate. Best to start with the lowest category if one is unsure what category they will use. Can always upgrade later.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 25, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> When I spoke to member Services yesterday, they said you can never go down to a lesser category and get points back; you can only go up.
> The rep suggested I start at the lowest range and if I need to upgrade, call back and request the upgrade.
> She also mentioned that there were many new employees who might not know of the ability to upgrade, so she noted my account in case I need to upgrade.
> JP





dioxide45 said:


> That is my understanding, you can always upgrade, but if you want a lower category property, you have to use the higher category certificate. Best to start with the lowest category if one is unsure what category they will use. Can always upgrade later.



I called OS this morning to order one of the certificates.   Had that funny feeling at the beginning of the call the rep must have been one of the new ones.    I took a shot at asking her the question.   She had to put me on hold to ask a supervisor.   Came back to say you can't do either, go up or down.   I told her I've done this several times.   She said it's no longer permitted.   So I got my Cat. 6 certificate and said goodbye.   

I then called Marriott Rewards because I had another matter to deal with.   I asked that rep my question and at first she said I could use the higher certificate at a lower category property.   To which I responded "who would want to do that???"   She said she's been there over 5 years and only lowered a certificate one time and thinks it was just a point refund of the difference.   Sounds good but I'm not banking on the answer being absolutely correct.   To increase the certificate it would just be the difference between the one you had and the higher one you wanted.   

Called reservations next to find 5 nights at a hotel in Boston for September.   Ended up reserving Marriott Long Wharf (Cat. 8, ouch!) before it goes to a 9.   Custom House wasn't available on points.   We're turning in UR points for MR points to have enough for the Cat. 8 certificate.   I'm not sure if I want to splurge for a Cat. 8 property.   The last one was disappointing.


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 26, 2013)

We are at Barony now and faxed back my request to transfer MRP from my account to my husband's.  We know the fax went through yesterday, and the phone rep had already set up the travel pkg with the 120,000 USAirways miles, just waiting for the points to transfer.

How long should it take for the that to happen? I keep checking his account, but nothing happening yet.  Realize it is probably too soon, but the end of the month is fast approaching, and I don't want to miss out on the extra 50% miles.  Guess I will wait until Monday to call, unless TUG experts think I should follow up right away.

Thanks!


----------



## radmoo (Apr 27, 2013)

My points transferred immediately and then were immediately deducted, thus showing zero point balance.  My 120 k points have posted to my US air miles acct and hotel cert shows on my rewards page.  Only thing missing are 60 k US air bonus points but they did say 6-8 weeks.


----------



## ilene13 (Apr 27, 2013)

We did it Sunday.  The 120,000 miles were in my account on Tuesday.  The bonus miles should be added in 6-8 weeks.


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Radmoo and Ilene 15!  I'll keep checking.


----------



## Quilter (Apr 27, 2013)

I ordered mine on 4/25 and they were posted on 4/26.  Had to move UR points over to MR points for hubby and now ordered a travel pkg. for him today in hopes it will be posted Monday.   

Changed Boston ressie from Long Wharf to Renaissance Waterfront (from an 8 to a 6).   Friends recommended it.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 27, 2013)

Quilter, I think you made the right decision. I stayed at the Long Wharf once and was not too impressed by the place. The location is good but so many tourists waiting for the cruise tours came in and use the facilities. It seemed quite crowded in the public area.


----------



## ejp (Apr 27, 2013)

Help-- We are planning to travel to Australia next year. I wanted to order the  5 day travel pkgs with 120k miles however, MRewards Dept is closed.  If I wait till Monday do you think I have enough time to qualify for the bonus?  I need two packages since we want to go for 2 weeks.  Should I order the 7 day pkg instead online.   For a cat 6 five day pkg its 250k while the cat 6 seven day pkg is 300k??   I have approx 571k points.   Please advise:


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 27, 2013)

ejp said:


> Help-- We are planning to travel to Australia next year. I wanted to order the  5 day travel pkgs with 120k miles however, MRewards Dept is closed.  If I wait till Monday do you think I have enough time to qualify for the bonus?  I need two packages since we want to go for 2 weeks.  Should I order the 7 day pkg instead online.   For a cat 6 five day pkg its 250k while the cat 6 seven day pkg is 300k??   I have approx 571k points.   Please advise:



You will be fine on timing. Call them ASAP on the 29th. The process has to be initiated before May 1. You meet that requirement. However, the 7 night is a slightly better value than 5 night since you need 2 weeks. You only get one bonus, so you might be better off ordering the 7 night online. Give you a little more peace of mind.


----------



## radmoo (Apr 27, 2013)

Quilter said:


> I ordered mine on 4/25 and they were posted on 4/26.  Had to move UR points over to MR points for hubby and now ordered a travel pkg. for him today in hopes it will be posted Monday.
> 
> Changed Boston ressie from Long Wharf to Renaissance Waterfront (from an 8 to a 6).   Friends recommended it.


Agreed.  Long wharf is convenient but not what I would consider Category 8. I think Renaissance is in new Seaport District.  Lots of restaurants but a bit of a walk to transportation, etc


----------



## JT (Apr 29, 2013)

*Travel Packages*

I have been reading about the travel packages(never done one) the last couple days.  I am starting to get a handle on how it is used.  My question is this.  With the bonus that I am reading about with the FF miles, do I need to book the whole trip now?  or can I turn in my points now for miles and a cat certificate and book our trip later?  If I can book it later is there an expiration date?  Thanks I appreciate it.  I guess I am going to have to officially be a tug member.  I have been borrowing way too much info lately not to.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 29, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> I have been reading about the travel packages(never done one) the last couple days.  I am starting to get a handle on how it is used.  My question is this.  With the bonus that I am reading about with the FF miles, do I need to book the whole trip now?  or can I turn in my points now for miles and a cat certificate and book our trip later?  If I can book it later is there an expiration date?  Thanks I appreciate it.  I guess I am going to have to officially be a tug member.  I have been borrowing way too much info lately not to.



Shameless promotion...I wrote this comprehensive blog on using Travel Packages. 

But yes, you will get miles and the certificate now. You can use them independently. Your miles transfer to use as you want. You use the certificate as you wish too.

http://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/people/tker/blog/2012/10/20/travel-package-overview


----------



## JT (Apr 29, 2013)

*Shameless is ok with me.*

As long as I get the info I need.


----------



## JT (Apr 29, 2013)

*So...*

Lets pretend I have 600k points.  I know I am 2 years away from big vacation.   This year we have Hawaii booked.   Next year plan is to Washington D.C. with kids in August.  Would you(if you were me)  turn in the points now because there is a mileage bonus and down the road book a big vacation with the kids?  JT


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 29, 2013)

Are you POSITIVE you'll want to use US Airways miles for the flights?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 29, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> Lets pretend I have 600k points.  I know I am 2 years away from big vacation.   This year we have Hawaii booked.   Next year plan is to Washington D.C. with kids in August.  Would you(if you were me)  turn in the points now because there is a mileage bonus and down the road book a big vacation with the kids?  JT



I would, as long as you will be able to use the elements of the TP before they expire. The hotel certs are good for one year. They will extend them one year FROM THE TIME OF THE EXTENSION REQUEST. This is not a written benefit, but has been widely used in the past.

Your FF miles will expire in 18 months without activity.


----------



## JT (Apr 29, 2013)

*ok*

So if I do it today...I have 1 year from today to use the hotel certificate(although probably 2 years)?


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 29, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> So if I do it today...I have 1 year from today to use the hotel certificate(although probably 2 years)?



You will have one year from when you request the extension. I would request the one year extension with about 2 months left. Just in case they started to firm up or something. Then I would have some time to use it. In my scenario, 22 months total.


----------



## JT (Apr 29, 2013)

*ok*

Then it won't work.  We can only travel in August (my wife and I are teachers)   We would not go big until August 2015.  Thanks for the info...I have learned a lot the last day or 2.  JT


----------



## rpgriego (Apr 29, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> Are you POSITIVE you'll want to use US Airways miles for the flights?



Don't forget... 

PreAMR merger, USAirways remains a member of the Star Alliance.

PostAMR merger, USAirways and American will be part of the oneworld alliance.


----------



## rpgriego (Apr 29, 2013)

jtmounce said:


> Lets pretend I have 600k points.  I know I am 2 years away from big vacation.   This year we have Hawaii booked.   Next year plan is to Washington D.C. with kids in August.  Would you(if you were me)  turn in the points now because there is a mileage bonus and down the road book a big vacation with the kids?  JT



The USAirways promotion is an AMAZING deal especially with the pending merger with AMR. Has anyone heard of AA offering such a deal?!?!? That said, you get the BEST deal when securing F/C international tickets.

Do the math and maximize the value of your MVC investment and MFs.


----------



## janej (Apr 30, 2013)

I might be the last one taking advantage of this offer and I hope everything will go smoothly.   I just joined the US Airway Dividend program, I just ordered the cat 1-5 5 day cert + 120k miles from MVC.    Now waiting for the miles to show up...


----------



## Ann in CA (Apr 30, 2013)

janej said:


> I might be the last one taking advantage of this offer and I hope everything will go smoothly.   I just joined the US Airway Dividend program, I just ordered the cat 1-5 5 day cert + 120k miles from MVC.    Now waiting for the miles to show up...



I faxed my request to transfer MRP on Friday, the travel package was already waiting for that transfer, and over the weekend they are closed, so nothing happened.   Called AM yesterday and another rep checked on it.  That rep said he'd taken care of it.  Travel pkg showed up almost immediatly, and he said miles would be in the USAirways account within 48 hours, someone else on TUG said the bonus miles would take 6-8 weeks.

We are traveling, so Barony did the fax, and we were moving to Grande Ocean, so there was a bit more chance for something to go wrong with no extra time to correct But it all worked out!


----------



## LisaH (Apr 30, 2013)

I ordered my travel package on Sat and 120K of miles were in my account yesterday. My understanding is the extra 60K will appear in the next 6-8 weeks.


----------



## aka Julie (Apr 30, 2013)

*What about Delta?*

Does anyone know if Delta ever offers a similar bonus.

I did a quick check on Flyertalk and didn't see anything.  We're saving up for a trip to Australia and have enough points to buy one of the packages, but don't need til 2015.  It would be great if Delta did one of these.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 30, 2013)

Now that the month is basically over we can wait for the bonus miles to come in and post when they do.


----------



## janej (Apr 30, 2013)

I just checked my Marriott account and found the hotel certificate already showing up.   It also shows 25% off Hertz car rental.   How does that work?

Also there is nothing the Marriott Reward agent needs to do to get me the bonus, right?    The service rep did not know anything about the bonus miles.  We read the terms together and it seems like the bonus should be automatic.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 30, 2013)

janej said:


> I just checked my Marriott account and found the hotel certificate already showing up.   It also shows 25% off Hertz car rental.   How does that work?
> 
> Also there is nothing the Marriott Reward agent needs to do to get me the bonus, right?    The service rep did not know anything about the bonus miles.  We read the terms together and it seems like the bonus should be automatic.



You will receive the 25% off Hertz in the mail. A paper certificate with the appropriate discount codes to book using the discount. I have yet to ever find one useful. Hertz is usually more expensive than other companies and we can almost always beat the 25% off.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Apr 30, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> You will receive the 25% off Hertz in the mail. A paper certificate with the appropriate discount codes to book using the discount. I have yet to ever find one useful. Hertz is usually more expensive than other companies and we can almost always beat the 25% off.



I have to say, I used to use Hertz. Loved their Gold service. I am now hooked on National. Rent from them often. I can reserve mid-size and get much larger in their Emerald Aisles. Last week in Charlotte, I got a Yukon extended for $19/day.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> I have to say, I used to use Hertz. Loved their Gold service. I am now hooked on National. Rent from them often. I can reserve mid-size and get much larger in their Emerald Aisles. Last week in Charlotte, I got a Yukon extended for $19/day.


National is just about all we use.  We always have at least 40 rental days a year (already at 39 YTD!) so we're Executive level.  More often than not, we get Minivans or SUVs from the Executive Aisle, for mid-size prices.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Hey everyone: I know some of us utilized this last Spring with great success. I will be ordering a 120k mile travel package to get the 60k mile bonus this week.
> 
> Looks like its good for the month of April 2013.
> 
> ...



How do we know it's only good for the month of April 2013?  I looked at the link and there were no dates?


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 1, 2013)

Myxdvz said:


> How do we know it's only good for the month of April 2013?  I looked at the link and there were no dates?



From US Airways.

Eligibility: Offer void where prohibited by law. No registration required. Only miles converted with an activity date between April 1, 2013 and April 30, 2013 will earn a bonus. Earning bonus miles: Bonus miles are in addition to Dividend Miles awarded by hotel partners for points conversions. Only hotel points that are converted into Dividend Miles April 1 – 30, 2013 are eligible ('eligible activity date'). Hotel bonus miles do not count toward Preferred status. Bonus miles will post 6 – 8 weeks from date of transaction. Dividend Miles members will earn only one bonus when they transfer hotel points into Dividend Miles during the promotion. Dividend Miles members will earn a 50% bonus.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 1, 2013)

MichaelColey said:


> National is just about all we use.  We always have at least 40 rental days a year (already at 39 YTD!) so we're Executive level.  More often than not, we get Minivans or SUVs from the Executive Aisle, for mid-size prices.



I was bumped to exec 3 months ago. The only pain is using their free days. The initial reservation is easy to make, but if you have to change or cancel it UGH. You must call. And its a foreign call center.

A small price to pay though for everything else. I love it.


----------



## Myxdvz (May 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> From US Airways.
> 
> Eligibility: Offer void where prohibited by law. No registration required. Only miles converted with an activity date between April 1, 2013 and April 30, 2013 will earn a bonus. Earning bonus miles: Bonus miles are in addition to Dividend Miles awarded by hotel partners for points conversions. Only hotel points that are converted into Dividend Miles April 1 – 30, 2013 are eligible ('eligible activity date'). Hotel bonus miles do not count toward Preferred status. Bonus miles will post 6 – 8 weeks from date of transaction. Dividend Miles members will earn only one bonus when they transfer hotel points into Dividend Miles during the promotion. Dividend Miles members will earn a 50% bonus.


OK - I didn't see that in the link above, so either it's gone or I'm looking at the wrong link  Thanks!  I bookmarked this link earlier, but totally forgot about it - looks like now I missed it!


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (May 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> Hey everyone: I know some of us utilized this last Spring with great success. I will be ordering a 120k mile travel package to get the 60k mile bonus this week.
> 
> Looks like its good for the month of April 2013.
> 
> ...



Seems like SPG (Starwood) was excluded from this promotion.


----------



## MichaelColey (May 1, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> I was bumped to exec 3 months ago. The only pain is using their free days. The initial reservation is easy to make, but if you have to change or cancel it UGH. You must call. And its a foreign call center.


Whenever I've cancelled a reservation that uses a free award day, it has always put the free day back in my account immediately.

I have had to call the call center a few times, and I sure wish they had a domestic call center for elite members.  I think that's pretty consistent with other rental car companies, though, unfortunately.


----------



## janej (May 2, 2013)

I got my 120k miles in my account.   Now learning to use it.   First thing I found out is that there is no one way award ticket.   You have to call to book one way ticket and they charge you for round trip anyway.    Travel on partner's flight is also by phone only.   Does anyone have any tips on searching online for availability before calling?


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 2, 2013)

janej said:


> I got my 120k miles in my account.   Now learning to use it.   First thing I found out is that there is no one way award ticket.   You have to call to book one way ticket and they charge you for round trip anyway.    Travel on partner's flight is also by phone only.   Does anyone have any tips on searching online for availability before calling?



Lots of info here.

http://www.rewards-insiders.marriott.com/people/tker/blog


----------



## BocaBoy (May 10, 2013)

JPrisco said:


> When I spoke to member Services yesterday, they said you can never go down to a lesser category and get points back; you can only go up.
> The rep suggested I start at the lowest range and if I need to upgrade, call back and request the upgrade.
> She also mentioned that there were many new employees who might not know of the ability to upgrade, so she noted my account in case I need to upgrade.
> JP



I have gone down to a lower category on two or three occasions, with no problems getting points back.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 14, 2013)

60k Bonus miles posted today!!!


----------



## Nickfromct (May 14, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> 60k Bonus miles posted today!!!



Mine did, too. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Ann in CA (May 15, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> 60k Bonus miles posted today!!!



Ours did too! Now to decide where to go. Thanks! If not for TUG, we would not be using travel packages!


----------



## ilene13 (May 15, 2013)

We got ours yesterday also.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 16, 2013)

ilene13 said:


> We got ours yesterday also.



So now can these be used for AA right now or are they still two separate FF programs?


----------



## ilene13 (May 16, 2013)

MOXJO7282 said:


> So now can these be used for AA right now or are they still two separate FF programs?



Currently only USAIR but after the merger is complete the programs will be merged, so you may use them on the new merged airline.


----------



## NJDave (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Vker said:


> 60k Bonus miles posted today!!!



I got mine.  Thanks for the tip.


----------

